# Craziest philosophical question



## Universe??? (Mar 5, 2016)

For me it's why the fuck am I me... Why am I not nothing but instead me.. Like why am I not you! Why me? My answer to that is maybe where all the same thing.. Just can only experience EVERYTHING one at a time... I love this shit


----------



## Anersi (Oct 15, 2015)

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/722644.Why_Me_Why_This_Why_Now_


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

Try to break apart what "you" is

In other words, senses, emotions, memories, consciousness etc.

Also, if you had the answer to this question, what would change about your reality?


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

YO I Had the same exact question these last few fucking days man, that exact.....exact.....same exact QUESTION like I keep asking myself how do people look at me and how I act. Like I walk down the road talk to people or whatever but how does it look like in there side you know what I mean? Why the fuck do I even exist.....like shit. I feel ya. It's a crazy annoying question but it's whatever.


----------



## Universe??? (Mar 5, 2016)

Ya I feel ya completely .. We are the universe we are everything just for some reason we can only experience everybody and everything one at a time because time does not exist it's just in are head.. At least this is what makes the most sense. We are the trippy thing called consciousness and that's ONE thing


----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)

(starts at 17 seconds, I dunno how to embed start times)

"who...am I?....what...am I?!?...who am I?!?....where am I?......"

Took a lot of energy to combat the pain of how much I could relate to that state when I saw that in theatre, was like 12 or so


----------

